# Crow calls



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I apologize if I have missed this topic recently but I would like you guys to give me your opinion on crow calls. I have never really needed one before but I think I am going to buy one. Got any suggestions?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Crow calls are a great locator in the early morning when the birds are either still on the roost or have just gotten down After that they can care less about a crow hollaring, atleast thats the norm in my area. Too many crows in upstate NY


----------

